# S-1?



## sdpaddler50 (Sep 29, 2012)

The details:

 -Large warehouse.

 -Rack storage class,III-IV, but also large amount of Group A, unexpanded plastics, cartoned mixed throughout – typical of most warehouses these days.

 -Because of plastics, overall commodity is “high hazard” (most restrictive governs).

 -Sprinkler system designed per NFPA 13 to protect high hazard (ESFR) – so adequate protection throughout entire warehouse for all commodities being stored, including the plastics.

 -S-1 definition is “moderate combustible loading”, so Group A plastics are technically outside this classification.

Question:

 Common terminology in my area is to call a warehouse like this S-1, but what code reference am I falling back on, if I have high hazard plastic storage? IE, what code justification do i have to call this overall S-1?

 Thanks in advance for any comments.


----------



## cda (Sep 29, 2012)

Short answer is it is a S-1

You are mixing IBC terms and NFPA terms

Start with Ibc for occupancy than go to Nfpa for sprinkler design

At least that is my Saturday college football opinion

And than I am just a substitute code enforcer while the real ones are on weekend leave


----------



## cda (Sep 29, 2012)

The other way to look at it what occupancy would you classify it if you did not call it a S-1????


----------



## sdpaddler50 (Sep 30, 2012)

I do not believe I am mixing NFPA and ICC terms. I realize the IBC/IFC (CBC/CFC in my case) is researched first for the main considerations, then NFPA for the design particulars. My question relates to how the S class descriptions are written. The S-1 and 2 categories clearly state class I-IV or less in regards to commodity class. They then define level 3 aerosols, group A plastics, etc as "High Hazard". Nothing new in this approach, but it seems to me there should be another S occupancy class, i dont know, say S-3 that encompasses the high hazard. I know we normally call my originally described scenario S-1, but i dont think this is theoretically correct. If I put my name/stamp on a report, i just want to make sure I am as accurate as possible, so that is why i bring this up. Again, i may be missing something, so any input to set me straight is appreciated.


----------



## cda (Sep 30, 2012)

You are not missing anything

The IBC is the rule book to go by at this time

Do there need to be more occupancy categories, I do not think so

Does the building construction change that much ?????


----------



## cda (Oct 1, 2012)

Anyone else have words of wisdom??


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 1, 2012)

Do the plastics exceed the amounts from figure 2303.7.4 of the IFC? If they do then it is not an S-1. If they don't then it is an S-1

2303.7.4 Limited quantities of Group A plastics in mixed commodities.

Figure 2303.7.4 shall be used to determine the quantity of Group A plastics allowed to be stored in a package or carton or on a pallet without increasing the commodity classification.

Arrangement and Format of the 2009 IBC

The IBC requirements for high hazard, fire-resistance-rated construction, interior finish, fire protection systems, means of egress, emergency and standby power, and temporary structures are directly correlated with the requirements of the IFC. The following chapters/sections of the IBC are correlated to the IFC:

IBC

Chapter/Section IFC

Chapter/Section Subject

Sections 307, 414, 415                         Chapters 27-44                                                           High-hazard requirements

Chapter 7                                  Chapter 7                                                 Fire-resistance-rated construction

Chapter 8                                  Chapter 8                                                 Interior finish, decorative materials and furnishings

Chapter 9                                  Chapter 9                                                 Fire protection systems

Chapter 10                                Chapter 10                                               Means of egress

Chapter 27                                Section 604                                              Standby and emergency power

Section 3103                             Chapter 24                                               Temporary structures


----------



## cda (Oct 1, 2012)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Do the plastics exceed the amounts from figure 2303.7.4 of the IFC? If they do then it is not an S-1. If they don't then it is an S-12303.7.4 Limited quantities of Group A plastics in mixed commodities.
> 
> Figure 2303.7.4 shall be used to determine the quantity of Group A plastics allowed to be stored in a package or carton or on a pallet without increasing the commodity classification.
> 
> ...


and in your book if the plastic does exceed, it is not a S-1,,,,,     than what occupancy is it????????????    "P" plastics   ""There's a great future in plastics. Think about it. Will you think about it? """"


----------



## High Desert (Oct 1, 2012)

The commodities dictate the fire protection. It's still an S-1.


----------



## north star (Oct 1, 2012)

*+ + +*





> "and in your book if the plastic does exceed, it is not a S-1,,,,, than what occupancy is it???????????? "P" plastics ""There's a great future in plastics.Think about it. Will you think about it?"


If the plastic amounts exceed the limits provided in Ch. 27 of the IFC, thenit would be a *"H"*azardous Occ. Group.

*= = =*


----------



## cda (Oct 1, 2012)

north star said:
			
		

> *+ + +*If the plastic amounts exceed the limits provided in Ch. 27 of the IFC, then
> 
> it would be a *"H"*azardous Occ. Group.
> 
> *= = =*


Code section that says that?

Ok and which " H "  would it be?????


----------



## sdpaddler50 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. Well, I got an unofficial ruling from an ICC Engineer, and they said: "S-1 is the correct occupancy classification. The IBC classification for Group S occupancies is not correlated to the IFC or NFPA 13 classification for commodities. The basis for the occupancy classification is IBC Section 311.2."


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 1, 2012)

Thought about it. Lets see if I can get my thoughts out correctly this time

He has mixed commodities, Class III & IV with Group A plastics included

Group A Plastics amounts are limited in accordance with 2303.7.4 to be included in the Class III & IV commodities classificaction

He has to exceed the amounts listed in 2303.7.4 in order for Group A plastics to be considered a High-Hazard Commodity.

If the commodity limits are exceeded per control area then that will force you into the requirements of IFC Chapter 27. At that time you could have an "H" occupancy

An S-1 may be more limited in size than an H-4 or H-5 and even or slightly more than an H-3 permitted area and height.

I really do not see the concern of an S-1 moderate-hazard storage building with limited high-hazard commodities in the same building. I believe the code has taken this into account with the size limits of an S-1 and the amounts of High-Hazard commodities that are permitted.


----------



## north star (Oct 1, 2012)

*+ + +*

cda,

Please refer to Section 311.1 [ from the `06 IBC ]:

*311.1 Storage Group S.*

"Storage Group S occupancy includes, among others, the

use of a building or structure, or a portion thereof, for

storage that is not classified as a hazardous occupancy."

If **spaddler50's** plastic amounts exceed the limits,

it kicks it into the "H" occ. group.

*+ + +*


----------



## cda (Oct 1, 2012)

Ok

Which " H " occupancy " 1,2,3,4 or 5 " are you going to call a warehouse full of group A plastic????


----------



## sdpaddler50 (Oct 1, 2012)

There are 500K to 1M sq ft warehouses in my area, that are chock full of group A plastics, ie, plastics are the predominant storage, with no separate control areas,  and these are called S-1, not H. I have never seen these big boxes classed as an overall H before. S-1 is always used, except of course there may be a small H room with the nasty flam liquids, aerosols, etc. That is why i originally brought this up, because when i started to think about it, it was not making sense. But, if the sprinkler systems are adequately designed to NFPA 13 for the plastic (ESFR usually the case) then I am ok. I realize ESFR cant protect all plastics such as exposed, but i am referring to cartoned, unexpanded in my situation. Anyway, I am going to continue to run with the S-1 based on the interpretation that was given to me.


----------



## High Desert (Oct 1, 2012)

How do you get to a control area in chapter 23? Plastics are not a hazourdous material. Chapter 27 regulates hazardous materials and control areas. If they go over the amount then you separate them in accordance with 2306. Am I missing soemthing here?


----------



## north star (Oct 1, 2012)

*+ + +*







> "Which " H " occupancy " 1,2,3,4 or 5 " are you going to call a warehouse full of group A plastic????


If the Group A plastics meets the definition of a flammable solid[ RE: Section 3601.2, `06 IFC ], and exceeds the control area

amounts, then I would say that it most closely resembles an

H-3 occ. group.





> "Because of plastics, overall commodity is “high hazard” (most restrictive governs)."


**spaddler50**,Does your Group A plastic amounts exceed the control area

amounts in Figure 2303.7.4, `06 IFC?



*+ + +*


----------



## High Desert (Oct 1, 2012)

In that context, wood is a flammable solid. Plastics are not even mentioned in chapter 27. You're still confusing commodity classifications with hazardous materials. The allowable amounts of the various commodities are in accordance with Table 2306.2. You cannot exceed that amount unless you separate them in accordance with 2306. Then you design your fire protection, aisle width, flue spaces, etc. based on the commodity.


----------



## cda (Oct 1, 2012)

I think I would need to use the code strecher on that one:

FLAMMABLE SOLID. A solid, other than a blasting agent

or explosive, that is capable of causing fire through friction,

absorption of moisture, spontaneous chemical change or

retained heat from manufacturing or processing, or which has

an ignition temperature below 212°F (100°C) or which burns

so vigorously and persistently when ignited as to create a serious

hazard. A chemical shall be considered a flammable solid

as determined in accordance with the test method of CPSC 16

CFR; Part 1500.44, if it ignites and burns with a self-sustained

flame at a rate greater than 0.1 inch (2.5 mm) per second along

its major axis.


----------



## sdpaddler50 (Oct 1, 2012)

Ok, i things are started to get a bit misconstrued. I never said plastics were a hazardous material. They are however considered "high hazard"  per Chapter 23 since they exceed Class 1-IV commodities in heat release, and other negative factors. I also never implied separate control areas where needed for the plastics. The sprinkler system is designed for the most demanding commodity - plastics in this case. You can therefore have a mixture of class 1 -4, and the plastics living happily under the same roof as long as the sprinkler system is designed to handle the most demanding commodity per 13.


----------



## cda (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh and welcome to the forum sdpaddler50

hope you did not get bucked off the horse to much your first post.

as you can see a question can go many different ways


----------



## cda (Oct 1, 2012)

do you mind saying what you do for a living, you need not id the city


----------



## sdpaddler50 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome. Great website, and nice to see so many people passionate about fire protection. Most of my past history has been with FM, so I know the FM/NFPA stuff fairly well, but I still have room to grow in regards to the fire and building codes. Oh, I am now a "sawhorse". Could not figure out what the heck that was until a few minutes ago.


----------



## sdpaddler50 (Oct 1, 2012)

FPE - Consultant.


----------



## cda (Oct 1, 2012)

Just what we need!!! Someone that can advise us!!!!!!

Keep throwing out the questions !!!!


----------



## High Desert (Oct 1, 2012)

Sorry sdpaddler50, I was responding to other posts that were driving at H occupancies and control areas. I should have been more clear in my responses. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## RJJ (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes welcome and HighDessert is often distracted, but is most often spot on. :yawn


----------



## sdpaddler50 (Oct 2, 2012)

High desert, I was at the manufacturing plant for Taylor guitar a few months ago. The guitar mfg process was interesting to see. Regards.


----------

